# New to the Forum



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi I'm 16 and I've been going up to the mountains for as long as I've known. I live and grew up in southern california lol but I always take week long trips to tahoe / mammoth / utah / colorado. started out skiing and switched over to boarding..been boarding now for 6 years . I've been looking for a snowboarding forum for the LONGEST time ever and well..now I found one haha I hope to learn a lot and meet new people here.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the place


----------

